
Ask HN: Should you intern for a startup before launching your own? - rrtigga
I know there are multiple paths and no right way, but I want your 2 cents.<p>As a recent college grad, would you not work at a startup in your space&#x2F;industry for a year or two before launching your own venture? Why?
======
dudul
It depends heavily on the culture at the startup. As an employee at a startup,
it is very rare to really be exposed to what it means to _run_ a startup. Most
of the time you'll just be a code monkey, spending 60 hours in front of a
computer and watching the CEO come and go without really knowing much about
what they do.

Some companies try to be very transparent, keep everybody up-to-date when it
comes to deals, negotiations, stuff like that. In such an environment yes you
can gather some good knowledge.

------
atmosx
If you now _exactly_ what you want to do, go for it, launch your startup.
Startups are not about technicalities so much as about putting up an MVP asap,
with as low budget as possible and test it against the potential market.

If you don't have a very clear idea, then work someplace else. Experience will
enhance your success odds when you decide to pursue your own startup.

